# A Water-Powered Clock?



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Partial text and image from vendor"

"Powered by water, internal converters extract electrons from the water molecules to generate electric currents that power the clock. The clock doubles as a paperweight and features a digital time and date display. Lasting up to 8 months on just one fill of water..."


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:shocking: That would be really cool if it worked... imagine that technology improved and applied to our energy needs!

Are you going to order one?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> :shocking: That would be really cool if it worked... imagine that technology improved and applied to our energy needs!
> 
> Are you going to order one?


Ordered one out of sheer curiosity. Figured for $7 delivered (a one-day "deal") at worst I'd end up with a expensive paper weight.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Ordered one out of sheer curiosity. Figured for $7 delivered (a one-day "deal") at worst I'd end up with a expensive paper weight.


Well, not even expensive for a paperweight. I would like to know more about it once you get it! :thumbsup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been reading a little bit about those, apparently you'll need to add salt to the water (at least on the ones I've read about, couldn't find that particular model). So it should pretty much work as a low voltage alkaline battery (My chemistry is very rusty - to the point of disintegration - but I believe salt solutions are alkaline?)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hawkins Bazaar were selling tiny little versions of those last Christmas for a couple of quid as stocking-fillers.

Worked fine on tap water although the water disappeared pretty quick, so I had to keep watching the water level.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had one for years - they work fine. Also got one that runs on apples, oranges and so on.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> I've been reading a little bit about those, apparently you'll need to add salt to the water (at least on the ones I've read about, couldn't find that particular model). So it should pretty much work as a low voltage alkaline battery (My chemistry is very rusty - to the point of disintegration - but I believe salt solutions are alkaline?)


Per instructions on the model I purchased, salt is optional. Tap water is recommended over bottled.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Does it work then?? That's fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Does it work then?? That's fantastic! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I quite like the look of this one...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I quite like the look of this one...


 :shocking: That looks like something out of Dr. Frankenstein's castle!!

"He lives, he lives!!"


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like the look of this one...
> ...


"Frankenstein" was my first thought too. (No offense, Mach. It's quite a novel set up.)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


No offence taken, it`s mad scientist looks are what appeals to me


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> Partial text and image from vendor"
> 
> "Powered by water, internal converters extract electrons from the water molecules to generate electric currents that power the clock. The clock doubles as a paperweight and features a digital time and date display. *Lasting up to 8 months on just one fill of water..."*


Urine form a pregnant woman is guaranteed to work for nine months.







( Is that silly or what..?)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Is that silly or what..?)


It is!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

BlueKnight said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Partial text and image from vendor"
> ...


You mean I have to find a pregnant woman willing to pee in my clock's resevoir just to gain an extra month's PR?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> You mean I have to find a pregnant woman willing to pee in my clock's resevoir just to gain an extra month's PR?


"No, really ma'am!! I'm no sexual pervert, it's just to get one more month of batery time on this clock. Really it is!!" :black eye: :rofl:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Update: As it turned out, the manufacturer's claim of a power-reserve of "up to 8 months on one fill of water" turned out to be a gross exaggeration. In actuality, it required a change of water after 9 days.

Maybe I should try Blue Knight's suggestion of using the urine of a pregnant woman.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Update: As it turned out, the manufacturer's claim of a power-reserve of "up to 8 months on one fill of water" turned out to be a gross exaggeration. In actuality, it required a change of water after 9 days.


Probably a slight miscalculation from the seller... 9 days or 8 months is nothing if you are a rock


----------

